# New Ride



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

At least to me, a 2004 Explorer Limited. It has the top end Ford CD-6 Audiophilo (sp.) radio that has the "SAT" button on the radio. However, it does not has the Satellite Radio module installed. I did a little research via google & fleabay and do not like the "Ford Sat Module" price or installation setup. What I would like is like what I did in my motorhome, a Sat Module that is compatible and works through the radio, i.e., tune the Sat Radio Reception just like an FM/AM Radio station. Am I limited to the Ford Solution, or can I do like I did in the Motorhome Radio, SCC-1 & SB-10 module?


----------



## LKG907 (May 1, 2003)

JohnQ said:


> At least to me, a 2004 Explorer Limited. It has the top end Ford CD-6 Audiophilo (sp.) radio that has the "SAT" button on the radio. However, it does not has the Satellite Radio module installed. I did a little research via google & fleabay and do not like the "Ford Sat Module" price or installation setup. What I would like is like what I did in my motorhome, a Sat Module that is compatible and works through the radio, i.e., tune the Sat Radio Reception just like an FM/AM Radio station. Am I limited to the Ford Solution, or can I do like I did in the Motorhome Radio, SCC-1 & SB-10 module?


Push the Aux button.


----------

